# Bang & Olufsen Sound System



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Some good information on the B&O Implementation in the Mk3:

http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en/car-audi ... i/tt-coupe


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

can_quattro said:


> Some good information on the B&O Implementation in the Mk3:
> 
> http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en/car-audi ... i/tt-coupe


Thanks for the share. I hope the B&O are better than the Bose in the Mk2!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

datamonkey said:


> can_quattro said:
> 
> 
> > Some good information on the B&O Implementation in the Mk3:
> ...


I personally never had an issue with the Bose sound quality.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Here is the link for the Roadster:
http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en/car-audi ... t-roadster


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

SpudZ said:


> datamonkey said:
> 
> 
> > can_quattro said:
> ...


Me neither - very clear, accurate sound that stays well defined as you turn up the volume. Also, no obvious extra speakers or woofers on display (i.e. The cockpit doesn't look like a Halfords speaker aisle and no need to lose half your boot to a subwoofer box).

The main drawback to sound quality in the TT was the various noise that gets into the cockpit whilst moving meaning you have to turn up the volume and 'quiet' music suffers - when the car is stationary the Bose sounds fantastic.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

How much is the B&O ?


----------



## Jem (Apr 15, 2011)

Quite a poor specification if I'm honest. Other than the number of speakers and their relative location, it doesn't tell you much more.

Not surprising with stock data but it would be nice if they can share a little more! Power, model, impedence, size...


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

mwad said:


> How much is the B&O ?


£1,325 as part of Comfort & Sound Pack which includes auto air conditioning with digital display, audi parking system (rear) and front centre armrest!


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

I have the comfort pack on mine, pretty impressed with what i got.

Automatic Climate control i cant live without lol.

Sound quality is very impressive and can get very very loud...

All in all good money spent on it


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Video Review with focus on the B&O system:


----------

